# Bow shooting questions



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I'm relatively knew to bow hunting, and I have a few questions. I bought a new Bear Strike last winter and have shot it a few times on and off throughout the year. So far I really like the bow. It's smooth and pretty quiet, especially compared to my old bow. 

My question is when I get out to 30 yds. At 20 yards, I shoot really small tight groups. Probably 3 inch groups. But when I get out to 30, (which is as far as I'm going to practice right now) I have much more inconsistency with my shots. Out of 4 shots in a row, 2 will be good and 2 will be off by 4-5 inches. I shot and shot and shot yesterday, until I was sick of it and pretty much felt that I need to figure out how to tell if I'm torquing the bow or not. I'm thinking that's what I'm doing when I make poor shots at 30. Is it normal to have a bit more inconsistency out to 30 yards? I know I have to practice more, and will, but I'm looking for a few tips or suggestions. Is there anywhere around the area (Oakland County) that will help me with my shooting out to 30 yards? 

Anyhow, that's the jist of my frustration from shooting yesterday, and for now, I'll be sticking to my limit of 20-25 yards when I shoot! 

Thanks!

MDH


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anytime you add distance there will be more inconsistencies. IMO the biggest cause of inconsistencies with shooting is having inconsistencies with your anchor point(s). Do you have a kisser button? If not this will help immensely with getting to an even more consistent anchor each time. Do you have a peep sight? 

Can you give us some more information regarding your set up? Draw weight, length, arrow spine, tip weight, kisser button, peep sight, etc. The more information we have the better the guys on here can help you.

I've also noticed that utilizing the level on your sight will help cut down on the size of your groups. Once you get used to using it all the time, you won't even notice that you're using it. 

And of course, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I do have a kisser and a peep, but not a level. I'm actually not 100% sure on draw length. Draw weight is 63 lbs though. I hope this helps. Thanks! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Number your arrows it may not be you it could be them . Number them and shoot them .see which ones are not shooting consistant, and see if its the same ones every time. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Good idea there. I will try that next time I shoot. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Small imperfections get amplified as the distances increase. A minor hand torque may have little or no impact at 15yds but could put you 4 inches off at 30.

As others have said, practice!! Make sure that you are practicing good though. Think about every shot and pay attention to your grip, anchor etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello MDH
Another thing to try is to shoot your numbered arrows in sequence every time. If your first couple shots are good, then the next are out, then the problem maybe a loss of concentration or lack of conditioning. Work with a bullseye target and shoot for the middle of the middle of the x everytime. If you dont have a spot target then make about five two inch circles on paper and shoot one arrow at each. If you are staying inside the bulls then you may have been shooting at the arrow nocks in the target istead of the target itself. The smaller the focus of your concentration is the smaller the error generally. On 3d targets narrow your concentration to a small specific point on the target and concentrate HARD. Follow through on every shot and dont stop concentrating on aiming at the target until you see the arrow hit your aiming point!
Hpe this will help. 
send Me a line if I can be Of help!
Dan


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Assuming that you are starting with correctly spined arrows for your set-up, and your bow is tuned - my guess would be less than perfect follow-through. 
What I usually tell people is to relax, aim as normal BUT pay close attention to three areas. 1) Don't pull your head at all - concentrate on the spot that you are aiming at until the arrow hits. Don't look for your arrow. 2) Don't time grasping your riser by closing your hands after the release, leave your hand relaxed the entire time. 3) Don't drop your bow arm - stand as a statue until your arrow hits. 
Also, missing by 4 or 5 inches at 30 yards 1/2 of the time isn't really what I would consider terrible shooting either. You are not far from getting to where you want to be! 
<----<<<


----------



## Airplanes (May 15, 2010)

one way to figure out if your putting "torque" on your bow, If your a right hander they will fly left, and oppsite for the leffties. hope this helps,


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

You could very well be getting tired if your shooting like crazy. I like to start off at the longer distances while I'm fresh. Maybe try that.

Good Luck,
Ben


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

beenfarr said:


> You could very well be getting tired if your shooting like crazy. I like to start off at the longer distances while I'm fresh. Maybe try that.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Ben


 Good advice.. I like to start out far back and move closer


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Quit shooting groups and get you a 5 spot target face. (I painted mine on). Alternate the spot order you shoot at and distance you shoot from. This will tell you a lot of things including whether its you or the bow that has an issue. But better than that it will help you get your hunting sequence down more than anything else by alternating distance and point of aim in your practice routine much the same way it will be when a deer decides to cross your path.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

A good torque drill is to tuck your ring finger and middle finger into the palm of your hand. grip your bow allowing your pointer finger and thumb to only lightly touch one another. Upon draw,the grip of your bow will rest against the pad below your thumb. Like posted before, a slight amt. of torque won't show so much at 15-20 yds. But it sure will at 30yds. and beyond. Short, frequent practice sessions are best. Fatigue can certainly be a variable. A long practice session with inconsistant groups can wear on your technique as well as your confidence. And there's a lot to be said about confidence when that moment of truth finally arrives. It's one thing to know in your mind what technique is correct, but the above drill will actually allow your body to FEEL what's correct.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

It may be what others are suggesting, but it also may be that you are a 20 (or 25) yard archer and need to limit your shots to that distance. I've bowhunted for over 35 years and still am not comfortable with the groups I shoot at 30 yards, despite being consistently dead on at 25 yards. You may be able to work it out with form, equipment, etc., but you may simply be limited to shorter shots.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Practice!! If you have a place to shoot 100yds by all means go there and try you shot there. The further back from the target, the more little things will show up. Practice with someone that shoots well and get pointers from that person. Sometimes its just practice and sometimes its the form. Michi said to shoot at 5 spot and I agree. Just take a piece of paper and draw and fill quarter size or even nickle size spots and shoot at them. Practice!!
Pat


----------

